# Rops



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I was just wondering how many of you have added rops to your lawn and garden tractors? I was looking through my Northern Tool magazine and I saw for $199 they made rops to put on your atv. Also, they came with two halogen work lights.

Adam


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I haven but these people have put a whole roll cage on a ZTR.
Jody
http://www.hustlerturfequipment.com/index.php?page=superatz


----------

